# Gloss or Matte Background Paint



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

I used a satin brush on. Once the second coat dried, you couldn't see any brush marks at all from the inside. I found the brush method to be much easier in controling overspray to the sides of the tank.
________
Married Woman Live


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Brush & roller flat black latex here. 
I've never tried a gloss myself, and I'm not sure how much of a difference the finish (flat, satin, gloss) makes considering its viewed through glass.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

As jinx said. It shouldn't make a difference, your going to be looking at it though the glass.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

I have never painted a tank, but I have seen glossy black backgrounds (like the plastic ones from the pet store) and matte black backgrounds (black felt) and I like the matte better. 
If I were going to use paint, I would go with flat.


----------



## frostby (Sep 22, 2006)

and if you don't like it, the flat latex paints peel off SO nicely with a razor blade!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I used a couple cans of the cheap spray paint from Walmart and it looks great.


----------



## Matthew_Machine (Oct 12, 2003)

I've used both flat/matte spray paint in black, and it looks the same. Like Jinx said, you're looking at the glass. And it came right off with a razor blade.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

both should look almost identical as you're looking at it through shiny clear glass and water...


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

~yeah like everyones saying they should be about the same. Its the side that dries to the air that will look glossy vs flat.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I use a garbage bag cut to size... looks about the same as the glossy black background I have in another tank.


----------



## wardgillette (Aug 9, 2007)

I use pieces of paper or cardboard and cut them to size. I spray a can of blue or black (or both) paint onto the paper and mist the colors onto the paper. After it dries, I tape it to the back of the tank. Cheap, changeable.


----------

